# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Sa here nisem per....

## xhulia

Edhe dy ore niset avioni, dhe ne me pak se kater ore do jene perseri nje mije e dyqind kilometra qe na ndajne...
E tere jeta ime ka qene nje itinerar i pafund ardhjesh, ikjesh dhe kthimesh neper aeroporte, porte e stacione trenash... 
Por ende nuk me ka kapluar apatia, me ther dhimbshem diku mes kraharorit sa here me duhet te nisem, ndaj gjithmone para se te nisem zbatoj me nje perpikmeri gati obsesive disa rite te cilat ndryshojne sipas vendodhjes...
Pershembull, kur nisem nga atdheu, pergatijta e valixhes fillon qe diten e dyte te mberritjes dhe mbaron vetem 10 minuta para nisjes (kjo me sherben per te qartesuar familjaret qe nuk jam kthyer per gjithmone, ndaj duhet te shfrytezojne kohen per te me perkedhelur sa me shume...
Diten e nisjes sillem sikur kam ende shume kohe dhe c'do veprim e bej me nje ngadalesi acaruese, deri ne castet e fundit kur te gjithe me presin tek porta per te me pershendetur... Une atehere filloj e dridhem, nxitimthi hy ne te gjitha dhomat e shtepise per te zbrazur pak nga malli qe fillon te me rendoje qepallat; pastaj tek pragu i deres me duhet ti jap nje shkelm me kemben e djathte shishes te mbushur me uje dhe me nje monedhe ne vend te tapes, qe pergatit gjithmone gjyshja, pastaj fus monedhen ne xhep dhe di qe nuk duhet te kthej koken mbrapa( uji qe rrjedh nga shishja e rrezuar simbolizon rrugen, qe ajo te rrjedhe po aq shpengueshem, monedha simbolizon begatine e udhetimit, ndersa moskthimi i kokes mbrapa: nuk ka nevoje per shpjegime... 
Gjithsesi, e kthej gjithmone koken mbrapa (trendafilat e oborrit kane nje vezullim te magjishem pas perdes se loteve)pastaj,duhet te takoj prape gjyshen, trembem se mos nuk e gjej me kur te kthehem...
..................................................  ..................................................  ....Kur iki nga ty ritet ndryshojne paksa....
Valixhen e pergatis fshehurazi (ate gjysem ore qe ti pushon i rraskapitur pas nje nate sfilitese ku une te kam perseritur mijra here te njejten fjali: "neser mbrema do jesh vetem, une do jem larg") fshehurazi sepse sa here me ke pare duke e pergatitur une nuk jam nisur me  ate dite.... 
Kur ti shkon te besh dushin e mengjesit, une shpejt e shpejt vendos fustanin e gjumit poshte jastikut, me parfumin tim parfumos dhomen, carcafet, dollapin e rrobave(per kete te fundit ankohesh gjithmone).
Aty Ketu fsheh sende te miat qe duken sikur i kam harruar pa dashje...dhe ti ne telefon pas ca ditesh do me thuash qe poshte divanit ke gjetur nje buzekuqin tim apo kushedi se c'fare tjeter...
Ah po!!! Nuk harroj asnjehere qe siper komose te te le nje leter qe kam shkruar nje dite me pare...nje leter e studjuar mire; qe te te bej per te qare e per te qeshur bashke ( do jesh vetem prandaj edhe mund t'ja lejosh vetes...)mbremjen e pare pas nisjes time..... 
Dhe ne shtepine ne shqiperi, ne tenden gjithashtu, le gjithmone bluzen qe kam veshur diten e fundit(kjo do te thote "Kthim" mbase dhe gjysem mbetje!
Tashme dhe ti e ke kuptuar qe keto nuk i bej per te te shuar mallin por per te t'a ndezur me teper... 
Dhe pak duhet te nisemi per ne aeroport,duhet te gjej patjeter nje pretekst per t'u zene me ty tani, kam nevoje per nje shkak per te qare... Ti merzitesh me pak kur qaj nga inati....
Edhe pak do jemi tek aeroporti, do te perqafoj fort, fort, fort... pastaj do iki pa kthyer koken mbrapa, por do te shoh me bisht te syrit, e di qe ti do rrish aty derisa une te mos dukem me... 
Ne avion do filloj te flas me trishtimin (e kam shokune ikjeve) sic flas me gezimin kur vij (e kam shokun e kthimeve)
Pastaj... pastaj?? Do numeroj ditet perseri....

----------


## FLOWER

shume e bukur!!! kur e pashe ashtu te gjate thashe kush e lexon, por do kisha humbur dicka vertete te bukur e kuptimplote. thnx per emocionin qe transmetove.

----------


## gabriel

> Edhe dy ore niset avioni, dhe ne me pak se kater ore do jene perseri nje mije e dyqind kilometra qe na ndajne...
> E tere jeta ime ka qene nje itinerar i pafund ardhjesh, ikjesh dhe kthimesh neper aeroporte, porte e stacione trenash... 
> Por ende nuk me ka kapluar apatia, me ther dhimbshem diku mes kraharorit sa here me duhet te nisem, ndaj gjithmone para se te nisem zbatoj me nje perpikmeri gati obsesive disa rite te cilat ndryshojne sipas vendodhjes...
> Pershembull, kur nisem nga atdheu, pergatijta e valixhes fillon qe diten e dyte te mberritjes dhe mbaron vetem 10 minuta para nisjes (kjo me sherben per te qartesuar familjaret qe nuk jam kthyer per gjithmone, ndaj duhet te shfrytezojne kohen per te me perkedhelur sa me shume...
> Diten e nisjes sillem sikur kam ende shume kohe dhe c'do veprim e bej me nje ngadalesi acaruese, deri ne castet e fundit kur te gjithe me presin tek porta per te me pershendetur... Une atehere filloj e dridhem, nxitimthi hy ne te gjitha dhomat e shtepise per te zbrazur pak nga malli qe fillon te me rendoje qepallat; pastaj tek pragu i deres me duhet ti jap nje shkelm me kemben e djathte shishes te mbushur me uje dhe me nje monedhe ne vend te tapes, qe pergatit gjithmone gjyshja, pastaj fus monedhen ne xhep dhe di qe nuk duhet te kthej koken mbrapa( uji qe rrjedh nga shishja e rrezuar simbolizon rrugen, qe ajo te rrjedhe po aq shpengueshem, monedha simbolizon begatine e udhetimit, ndersa moskthimi i kokes mbrapa: nuk ka nevoje per shpjegime... 
> Gjithsesi, e kthej gjithmone koken mbrapa (trendafilat e oborrit kane nje vezullim te magjishem pas perdes se loteve)pastaj,duhet te takoj prape gjyshen, trembem se mos nuk e gjej me kur te kthehem...
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ....Kur iki nga ty ritet ndryshojne paksa....
> Valixhen e pergatis fshehurazi (ate gjysem ore qe ti pushon i rraskapitur pas nje nate sfilitese ku une te kam perseritur mijra here te njejten fjali: "neser mbrema do jesh vetem, une do jem larg") fshehurazi sepse sa here me ke pare duke e pergatitur une nuk jam nisur me  ate dite.... 
> Kur ti shkon te besh dushin e mengjesit, une shpejt e shpejt vendos fustanin e gjumit poshte jastikut, me parfumin tim parfumos dhomen, carcafet, dollapin e rrobave(per kete te fundit ankohesh gjithmone).
> ...


ncnncncncn.......,,,, sh. e bukur......

----------


## xhulia

Flower,Gabriel faleminderit per vleresimin dhe per durimin gjithashtu, une vete pertova ta rilexoja, kushedi sa gabime do kete...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Foleja_

Shume  bukur Xhulia, ke  shkruar me gjuhen e shume te tjereve, une gjeta  veten  ne shume raste ketu...

----------


## Poeti

Xhulia,
Unë nuk e them dot se e kam shijuar përjetimin që e ke përshkruar këtu, por të përgëzoj për gjuhën, emocionet dhe ilistrimin që ti iu bën ndarjeve dhe kthimeve.
Unë nuk përtoj të lexoj edhe po të jetë në shumë faqe nëse ka brenda emocione kaq të thella.
Të përgezoj.

----------


## Anisela

> Flower,Gabriel faleminderit per vleresimin dhe per durimin gjithashtu, une vete pertova ta rilexoja, kushedi sa gabime do kete...


Ky shkrimi yt,nuk vleresohet dot...Gabime????Ti flet me gjuhen dhe realitetin e ndjenjave, qe sejcili prej nesh perjeton ne vajtje-ardhjet tona ne Atdhe!!!Jane aq te dhimbshme dhe po aq te nevojshme ndjenja te tilla....Personalisht,me ke krijuar renqethje ne trup...

----------


## green

_Dje kjo ishte ajo c'ka doja vertet te lexoja...e lexova serish sot dhe me pelqeu perseri shume. Megjithate dje ishte nje e papritur e bukur...
Shume njerezore...(-shume femerore-) gjithcka qe ke shkruar. E gjeta veten shume here ne kete.
E qarte, e plote...dhe shume e vertete...
Ky ishte meditimi yt, dhe si shumica e meditimeve ndoshta ishte krejt personal-por ja qe edhe pse njerez krejt te ndryshem, jemi po dhe kaq te njejte...nganjehere. 
cheers_

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Me te vertete interesante.

----------


## xhulia

Ju falenderoj qe te gjitheve perzemersisht, sepse me keni lexuar teresisht(edhe dridhjet, ndersa e shkruaja...). Flm edhe per vleresimet, por Faleminderit mbi te gjitha sepse me ne fund u ndjeva normale ne ritet e mia  :buzeqeshje: !

----------


## deti_bajri

Nese do kerkosh gjuhen e thjeshte e lakonike, te bukuren natyrale, duhet patjeter te mos i humabsesh tekste te tilla. Plot emocion, detaje te vogla qe perbejne te teren; te mrekullueshmen.

Te falenderoj qe shkruan gjera te tilla,

----------


## nitROSHI

me pelqeu shume.
Shume shume e bukur.
"Po pse prape do qesh une???"

----------


## marsela

_Xhulia s'di cte them..
E lexova dhe pastaj e rilexova per dike qe kisha afer te gjithe shkrimin dhe ne cdo varg ndjeva po te njejten tringellime te embel malli e dashurie..
Ndijime te rrefyera thjesht e rrjedhshem..me pelqeu _

----------


## xhulia

deti,nit,dhe marsela faleminderit....  :buzeqeshje:   C'do vleresim ka nje shije  te vecante dhe te embel...( e shikoni m'u rrit mendja mua tani dhe fillova te flas sikur i meritoj!!!! .....) 



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Me thua qe dje gjete nje byzylyk timin(nje nga ato qe ka shume inat... dhe une quaj harixhofka-style ) brenda nje kepuce... 
-ehe- te thashe me mosperfillje 
-kushedi si ka perfunduar aty- dhe me kaloi perpara si nje film, casti kur une verdallisesha neper shtepi per te gjetur vendet me gjeniale per te fshehur ndonje send qe te te ngacmonte mungesen time(ashtu si padashje)....
Ne fillim i mbaje si kujtim, ndersa tani nuk ke me nevoje per keto per te me kujtuar.... 
Nejse....
Sa u gezovaaaa! Ishte sendi fundit qe nuk kishe gjetur akoma, kjo nenkupton qe duhet te vij prape (nuk dua qe mungesa ime te shnderrohet ne monotoni),
Kam pare ne internet dhe kam gjetur nje bilete low cost por... hmmm......nuk e di, nga Shqiperia me thane qe dje bluza ime(ajo qe le  ne shenje kthimi) ka perfunduar ne lavatrice, "gabimisht" thane, ne fillim u merzita per faktin qe nuk i eshte kushtuar asnje kujdes gjysem_mbetjes sime por kuptoj qe eshte thjesht nje prekje malli, duhet te kthehem prape(nuk dua qe malli im te lendohet)
Te vij ? Si thua????Te iki? Si them???
jo, jo kam provime duhet te mesoj... por sa shume qe me iket!!!!!

----------


## whisper

Gjithsesi, e kthej gjithmone koken mbrapa (trendafilat e oborrit kane nje vezullim te magjishem pas perdes se loteve)pastaj,duhet te takoj prape gjyshen, trembem se mos nuk e gjej me kur te kthehem...


Dhe ne shtepine ne shqiperi, ne tenden gjithashtu, le gjithmone bluzen qe kam veshur diten e fundit(kjo do te thote "Kthim" mbase dhe gjysem mbetje!
Tashme dhe ti e ke kuptuar qe keto nuk i bej per te te shuar mallin por per te t'a ndezur me teper

......................................
...nuk  po  shkepus  pasazhe  te  tjera  sepse kam  frike  qe  do  kopjoj  tere  kete  postim  mrekullisht  te  sinqerte  e  aq  domethenes...
Ahhhhhhhhh  keto  aeroportet , xhulia.....!!!

----------


## whisper

....Ishte sendi fundit qe nuk kishe gjetur akoma, kjo nenkupton qe duhet te vij prape ...
............................................

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....!

----------


## xhulia

Ahhhhh keto aeroportet....!!!!!!!!!
Me tere kete ikje-ardhje mbeten e vetmja pike e qendrueshme.........(sipas meje sepse sipas Eraklitit "nuk mund te hyhet asnjehere dy here ne te njejtin lum")aeroportet,
boshti ku rrotullohem une si toka, shkoj nga shkoj po aty perfundoj....
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm???????

----------


## whisper

> Ahhhhh keto aeroportet....!!!!!!!!!
> Me tere kete ikje-ardhje mbeten e vetmja pike e qendrueshme.........(sipas meje sepse sipas Eraklitit "nuk mund te hyhet asnjehere dy here ne te njejtin lum")aeroportet,
> boshti ku rrotullohem une si toka, shkoj nga shkoj po aty perfundoj....
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm???????



....dhe  sipas  nje  teorie  tjeter....ne  gjithmone  jemi  aty  ku  s'jemi...

----------


## selina_21

Waw me pelqevi shume.


Me te vertet shume e bukur.

----------


## xhulia

dhe shpesh s'jemi aty ku jemi....

----------

